

Ask HN: What are some good tools for converting GPS data into a location name? - Devlin_Donnelly

I am working on a web-based application and I want to read in GPS coordinates provided by the user's browser and output a specific location such as the name of a city or other locality.<p>Thanks for any tips.
======
gspyrou
Try using Google maps reverse geocoding
[https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/geocoding/#...](https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/geocoding/#ReverseGeocoding)

~~~
Devlin_Donnelly
Thanks for the idea, but apparently google only allows the use this service in
conjunction with Google maps, so it won't work for my project.

Maybe there are some open source map databases of GPS coordinates mapped to
political/municipal localities?

~~~
bartonfink
MapQuest offers a geocoding service which doesn't tie you to MapQuest's maps
the way Google does. It's free up to some usage amount (I think it's 5k
requests a day). You can see more here:

<http://www.mapquestapi.com/geocoding/>

~~~
Devlin_Donnelly
Thanks it looks like this one might work for my needs.

------
got2surf
If by chance you're using Ruby on Rails, then <http://www.rubygeocoder.com/>
is great.

------
belbn
<http://www.google.com/search?q=GPSDATA>

